# waterproof digital camera



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You haven't seen that Olympus migration commercial?

Shockproof Waterproof Digital Cameras Olympus


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you're looking for a water/shock/freeze proof camera, the Olympus ones LegallyIllegal linked you to are it. Buddy has one of these and we take it to the hill all the time. The only thing about the camera is that the battery is proprietary and doesn't last as long as you'd like. So my recommendation is to buy another one and have it fully charged as a backup if you are planning to take a lot of pics/videos with the camera.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

joeydzzle said:


> i fully charged my camera but 1 hr in i tried to turn it on and it said low battery (probably because of the cold)


Maybe not the cold. How old is it? They do go bad. I've got a 3 year old Cannon sd550. After about a year, it started doing the same thing. I bought 2 more batteries(one a Targus and one a Memorex). I think I bought them from newegg.com. These batteries have more power than the stock cannon. I bought one of each because I didn't know if one was better than the other. They've both been fantastic. My camera isn't anything-proof. I used it for a week at breck last year with no issues.
Steve


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

Kapn.K said:


> Maybe not the cold. How old is it? They do go bad. I've got a 3 year old Cannon sd550. After about a year, it started doing the same thing. I bought 2 more batteries(one a Targus and one a Memorex). I think I bought them from newegg.com. These batteries have more power than the stock cannon. I bought one of each because I didn't know if one was better than the other. They've both been fantastic. My camera isn't anything-proof. I used it for a week at breck last year with no issues.
> Steve



your old camera worked completely fine in normal weather but barely lasted at all in the cold?? because mine does fine in at 40+ degrees but when i take it on the mountain it doesn't last that long.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

No. Mine did it all the time. Cold weather is harder on batteries, though. My point is $20 for a battery might fix your problem instead of having to buy a camera(although that olympus looks sweet).


----------

